# Personality of Poodles?



## rdryan (Nov 25, 2013)

My only experience is with my own, 6 yr old Miniature.

She is kind of a velcro dog. Not overly stuck to me but likes to know where I am.

I have had way more stubborn dogs than this one. She is pretty easy going and eager to please.

As a puppy, she was a ball of energy. Always moving. LOL But once she passed out of the puppy stage, she became very laid back but not lazy, if that makes sense. She is happy to go for a big walk or to the shore to explore etc... but is equally happy if the weather is awful and we stay put, snuggled up on the couch.

Hope this helps.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

My Roxy was always right there. When I would get up and go to the kitchen she would follow. She was always within arms reach. Beau was a bit more independent. He would always be on the same floor as us but not necessarily in the same room. He was always available but he would go back to his spot after a while. Neither of my Spoos were stubborn. Both were eager to learn and figure out how to fit in and very good at it. 

Rick


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you! While I love Junie, I could never have another dog as head strong as she is. She is so true to her breed overall. Its like she wants to listen, but its not what needs to happen at the moment lol. I love Poodles so much, but if they are difficult like Cattle Dogs, there is now way haha.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I can only based this on my own toy poodles, Charlie is a mix toy poodle and Edison is all toy poodle.

Anyhoo, they are both Velcro dogs. I'm never alone, even in showers. They are busy bodies but can relax. Not stubborn at all. Not these two.


----------



## remster (Sep 21, 2012)

Beau is a total velcro dog, especially to my dad, since he works from home so he's the one that's always around in the day time. When he's not around, Beau sort of rotates and hangs out with the remainder of whoever is still in the house.

He's definitely eager to please, over all, but when it comes to getting food, and catching small animals in the back yard, well... let's just say he very good at letting us know exactly what he wants, haha. He's mostly a cuddle bug that likes to relax and be comfy, but I have a feeling if we took him somewhere fun with lots of new people and things to explore, he'd be totally excited about it. I've only had Beau, but from what I've gathered on this forum from what others have said about their poodles, it seems like on the whole they're all pretty flexible.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I have two toys and, as everyone has said, can only respond to my own experience. I can't call Ryker a "Velcro" dog, per say. He loves to sit on laps and loves to be around people, but he doesn't follow me around the house. 

I definitely wouldn't call him stubborn EXCEPT when we are walking and he wants to run over and bark at another dog. But he's very in tune with my emotions - he knows how I feel and adjusts accordingly. If we're waking he'll also turn and look at me throughout the walk.

Cash's personality is still developing. He seems to be a Velcro dog though. He follows me throughout the house and loves to be near me. He's only stubborn about coming when called when I'm outside. But we're working on it. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

In my dog owning life I have shared my home with 6 different poodles. While they all had differing personalities, most of them had wanted to be right with me and would have been happy to follow me 24/7. My current two are very loving. Beau follows me everywhere. Belle is more independent but loves to cuddle in my lap. This past summer I spent four unexpected days in a local hospital. Friends and family looked after my two dogs, but they were not happy campers. They keep an even greater watch on me now. As I type this they are both sleeping by my feet, and when I move so will they. Poodles are more than willing to bond with their person.


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Thats great! Thank you. I love the stories of your Poodles. Im so looking forward to adding one to our household. They seem like a great fit!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Poodles are very much velcro dogs! Unless you are careful to shut the door all the way, you may never shower or use the bathroom in privacy again! 

In general, I would not call poodles stubborn, though certainly that is an individual personality trait that may be seen in some. As a general rule, poodles are independent thinkers, and while they are quite biddable and eager to please, they do have a tendency to use their human like brains to come up with their own way of doing what you are asking. 

The wonderful thing about poodles, is that while they are energetic dogs with a need for regular activity and exercise, they do tend to have an "off" switch and are happy to relax at home and be a couch potato for the day!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Velcro dogs, not at all stubborn (being 'biddable' is one of the poodle traits), but are active. They can chill, though. They are more intune to humans than many breeds are so they usually adapt to their surroundings. They do require exercise so if you aren't able to do a daily walk they should have a decent sized yard to do zoomies in. Mine exercise themselves when needed. They are almost the total opposite of a cattledog. Like CM said, though, they are very smart. They will figure things out, sometimes things you don't like, but are very trainable and want to do the right thing. Bonnie watched me open the side gate a couple times and then when I wasn't looking she popped the latch and took herself on a little stroll. We had to lock the gate after that. Jazz watched me get up on a footstool. He figured out that if the footstool was near the counter he could nudge it over, get up on it and reach the tasty butter. 

Keep in mind the high maintenance of the breed. If you are willing to take them to the groomers or learn to do it yourself you will be very happy with this breed.


----------



## Spooluvr (Feb 5, 2012)

Poodles are people pooches, I knew someone who said, "I have 2 dogs and a poodle!"
My Charlie likes to be where his people are, if we're inside that's where he wants to be and if we're outside it's the same. He'll split his time between my husband and I. He's not stubborn he's smart, just when you think you're training him....you'll realize he's training you! 

Charlie is very affectionate his favorite spot laying under my legs when I'm sitting in the recliner, if I have the recliner up he gives me his miffed look like I cheated him. At the dog park he'll walk by me, and when his favorite dog pals arrive he'll have a good run but likes to come back to me when done. Our park is pretty huge and if we ever find ourselves at opposite ends I'll catch him moving his head to look around to make sure he still sees me and comes to me easily when called. I just love my spoo.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Spooluvr said:


> He's not stubborn he's smart, just when you think you're training him....you'll realize he's training you!
> 
> .


Think that is pretty much a perfect summation of poodles!!

Mine both like to know where I am, Pushkin likes to be actually with me but Pippin is generally happy just knowing where I am. Both immediately want a lap if I sit down! Pushkin is a clown and not _quite _as bright, Pippin more "thoughtful" and sharp as a knife... Don't call her Little Madam for nothing!

Clever, clever dogs that need to be kept occupied/stimulated generally but yes are also happy to chill on the couch with you. It would be easy to let them take over though, so manners are important!

All just my brief experiences of course


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Like others have said very smart dogs. Remington likes to be with me, and we do a lot of stuff outside. He loves water - the retriever gene I guess  He is an independent thinker, and that has been a life saver for me. He is very in-tune with me both physically and emotionally. He was my first poodle, and now I cannot imagine a life without him


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

I think, over our lives, we have had 17 poodles, toys, minis, and standards. For the most part, they like to stay close to you. One of my current standards is definitely velcro, and follows me everywhere, while the other standard is content to stay in her favorite spot as long as she knows where I am. They are very intelligent, and when you give them a command, you can see them "thinking" about whether it is what they really want to do or not. I think the comment about them training you is definitely appropriate. They are equally happy being active or being couch potatoes. They all are very affectionate and cuddly, and love snuggling and being in your lap (even the standards).


----------



## georgie (Sep 26, 2013)

My experience with my dwarf poodle is that he is definitely a Velcro dog! What others said about following to the bathroom, shower etc is definitely true. He will even slip under the sauna door to keep me company in there. Never a moment alone!  

They are not stubborn at all. I used to have dachshunds and boy were they stubborn. It's odd now to have a dog that listens to me when I say "no"  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DollyAnna (Jan 29, 2013)

Thank you everyone! A brown spoo came into my work today, oh my goodness they are just so beautiful! I wish I could have taken him home with me! Im glad they are not cattle dog stubborn. I cant wait to add one of these babies to my home!


----------

